# Cache Fall Bear 2017



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

One of my hound buddies was fortunate enough to draw a fall tag on the Cache/Morgan/East Canyon unit and we were looking forward to spending the next few weeks running our dogs and chasing bear. Today was the opening day of the season but as luck would have it we stumbled on to this pig, one of the largest boars I've caught in my 35+ years of hounding. Even for an opening day, he was too good a bear to pass up.










Of course I need to give a shout out to this little guy excited to be on his first bear hunt. He was a trooper that battled through all the thick brush, dead fall, and steep hills to make it to the tree.









Congrats to Andy on a nice bear and thanks to the Smith brothers, Matt, and Jesse for their contributions.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That's awesome - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Great job! That is awesome, especially with taking that trooper of a kid. Very pretty bear. What did you use to take it?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a great bear! Congrats and great job to the little man for keeping up with you! That is awesome!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome bear! thanks for sharing


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

That's a great looking bear! Congrats!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Great looking bear. A trophy for sure!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Slap That Quack said:


> .....What did you use to take it?


He took it with his bow pictured in the foreground.

We've been chasing bear all summer in the area during the catch and release summer pursuit dog training season but we hadn't run across this particular bear. There's a big cinnamon we've chased couple of times and he was the bear we were targeting, but this one was a bigger bear. They were going to clean and score his skull today but length wise he measured just under 7 feet.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

WOW!!! If you don't mind me asking, where did you end up getting him? I haven't even seen a bear up there this year yet.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> WOW!!! If you don't mind me asking, where did you end up getting him?


We ended up treeing him just below Bug Lake after about a 5 mile run.

The taxidermist green scored the skull today at around 22 inches. Once the beetles and shrinkage gets done he should settle in around 21 inches give or take, well above the Pope and Young minimum requirement of 18 inches.

Here's another photo I thought was cute, this is Andy's son...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet!
Heard some hounds go off at the top of Danish Dugway early this morning I was wondering if it was you guys on the way up.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Sweet!
> Heard some hounds go off at the top of Danish Dugway early this morning I was wondering if it was you guys on the way up.


It wasn't anybody I know of. You need to have a kill tag holder present to hunt bear with dogs this time of the year and they only give 3 tags in the area from about I-80 north, and Andy filled his. A co-worker of a friend has another of the tags but I understand he is hunting on private ground in the Morgan area. I don't know who the other permit holder is or where he is hunting.

That being said, they haven't filled the harvest objective quota for lions on the Cache so it is still open and legal to run dogs if you have a valid permit. So it coulda been someone out looking for lions.....but I don't know who that would've been.


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

*tag*



Kevin D said:


> It wasn't anybody I know of. You need to have a kill tag holder present to hunt bear with dogs this time of the year and they only give 3 tags in the area from about I-80 north, and Andy filled his. A co-worker of a friend has another of the tags but I understand he is hunting on private ground in the Morgan area. I don't know who the other permit holder is or where he is hunting.
> 
> That being said, they haven't filled the harvest objective quota for lions on the Cache so it is still open and legal to run dogs if you have a valid permit. So it coulda been someone out looking for lions.....but I don't know who that would've been.


I have a chalk creek/kamas/north slope/summit tag if anybody wants to run their dogs. Been baiting , but bear is nocturnal, BIG chocolate.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Not to piss on your campfire, but what you are suggesting is likely illegal. It's unlawful to run hounds on bear that have been attracted to an area by a bait. So if you do find a houndsman willing to assist you I'd suggest running in a completely different drainage from where your bait is to avoid the risk of a citation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow! Awesome bear! Congrats to the hunter you guided.


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

I know you cant run a bear off a bait, didnt say i wanted to run that one, said i had a big chocolate coming into my bait. I dont know if i will ever see that bear in the daylight. SO, you said something about having to have someone with a tag to run your dogs. I was offering up me and my tag if you guys wanted to run your dogs. I wasnt talking about running that bear in that canyon. Its 3 miles by wheeler and a 2 hr hike back to that canyon, and it is roadless. Not a easy place to run dogs. I will keep on trying to get this one or another one by myself. Incidentally i ran saddle back black and tan hounds, walkers,red bones, and red ticks, blue ticks and plotts for many years when i was younger.


----------

